# image personnaliser fenetre finder



## chester13 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir... j'ai juste un petit soucis que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
J'ai appliqué une image dans la fenêtre du finder.
Et sous certain dossier, elle y est sur d'autre non
dès que je branche par ex une clé usb, un DD, l'image se retrouve dans la fenêtre aussi


J'ai reclic sur la fenêtre du finder, dans les options de présentation, j'ai mis arrière plan blanc et cliqué sur  "utiliser ses valeurs par défaut"....


l'image apparait tout de même dans certaines autres fenêtres...


Y'a t-il un moyen de remettre les paramêtres d'origines, ou dois je ouvrir toutes les fenêtres sur lesquelles apparait l image et mettre blanc  ?
:rateau:


----------



## tombom (30 Mai 2010)

ah ! j'ai eu un soucis aussi avec cette "valeur par defaut" qui ne remet pas tout a zero...

la solution, utiliser une appli comme Onyx, (parametre a cocher) qui va effacer tous les fichiers DS_store des dossier : ceux qui retiennent ce genre d'infos


----------

